# "Comfort Quilt"



## tallpines

Clarification--------any pattern or color of your choosing
------based on the loosely defined theme

Mine will be pastels

A 10.5 inch unfinished square-------will be finished to to a 10 inch square


nice and snuggly


----------



## mamajohnson

so warm and awesome....

KJ


----------



## special-k

hot cocoa  and a good book

DK


----------



## swamp_deb

best on a cool rainy day ..........awwww

DTE


----------



## jokey

like a big hug!!

JY


----------



## Kris in MI

wrapped in love

ks


----------



## AngieM2

Like a hug


----------



## Calico Katie

Nothing sounds cozier than curling up under a soft old quilt with a good book and a pot of hot tea!

CK


----------



## maxine

like a friends embrace..


----------



## southrngardngal

Like sitting in front of a warm fire with a mug of hot chocolate.

SGG


----------



## simplefarmgirl

fresh coffe and homemade donuts on a rainy day
DD


----------



## PollySC

practical and beautiful, just like a quilter

AW


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

The warmth and safety of your mothers arms.


----------



## Pauline

surounded by love


----------



## Dandish

Love and comfort, stitches made with care.

DA


----------



## CJ

Sharing the joy in our hearts in fabric and threads.
CJT


----------



## Karen

Special blend tea in front of the fireplace


----------



## AngieM2

10 = 10.5 by itself - (double checking this equation)
Lots of lovely garden feels and blue sky thoughts...


----------



## MacaReenie

the smell of soup on the stove, bread baking and a fire crackling on a cool autumn day!

MS


----------



## rivenoak

Like pine trees and freshly fallen snow.

AD


----------



## countrysunshine

Security (Linus wasn't all wrong) and familiarity.......like the families we have by luck and by choice.

MJ


----------



## mamajohnson

AngieM2 said:


> 10 = 10.5 by itself - (double checking this equation)
> Lots of lovely garden feels and blue sky thoughts...


squared to 10.5?


----------



## AngieM2

After checking Quilter's Cache for general sizes of blocks - 10.5 squared is a 10 inch block.
Please standardize on that. (the next smaller would have been 9.5 squared and is 9 finished).. 
10.5 squared with a 10 inch when finished standard works best for the end size figuring.

Angie


----------



## Sarabeth

Simply Fabulous!!


----------



## Callieslamb

I love it!!!
CL


----------



## Molly Mckee

Made with love by someone special!


----------



## Jan in CO

Like coming home from a long trip!
JB


----------



## 3ravens

Sitting on the porch wrapped in my comfy quilt on a cool morning, Sipping hot tea and listening to the peepers. CR


----------



## margo

Like a refreshing cat-nap on a busy day.

MK


----------



## sewing nana

Sitting on the porch,rain drops falling on the metal roof, hot cup of tea, rooster crowing. Thats my morning,,


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

heh. with all these nice cozy mental images of tea, cocoa, rain, couches, sun...I'm ready to go back to bed 
AS


----------



## Island of Blueb

Big soft pillows, rich coffee aroma, gentle breathing of kitties, doggies, and husband.

LW


----------



## Ravenlost

Am I to late to provide some comfort?


----------



## DW

and a great cup of tea!!!!! DW


----------



## Ravenlost

Sitting in the rocking chair on the porch, nice cool breeze scented with honeysuckle, watching the birds at the birdfeeder and the only sound you can hear are bird songs.


----------



## digApony

No better way to fill your senses; the smell of sweet cotton, the feel of the tiny stiches and little bumps and those beautiful colors, patterns and puzzles to occupy your thoughts. Not too hot and not too cold... grab that quilt, pull it over your head and dream!

nl


----------



## Debbie in Wa

knowing how much love is in each stitch sewn.

db


----------



## Our Little Farm

Hot chocolate and a good book


----------



## Chixarecute

The sun coming up after a cleansing rain, the smell of the earth refreshed, the song of the birds rejoicing!


----------



## Jaclynne

A row of rockers on the porch, one bathed in morning sunlight, a cozy quilt ready to cover your knees as you watch the jonquils nod in the soft breeze.


----------



## hmsteader71

I love to provide some comfort.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex

Love from a friend.
MEG


----------



## Aintlifegrand

Love and caring.... the fabric of life.

ALG


----------



## Miz Mary

Can I hug too ????


----------



## AngieM2

Comfort Quilts and hugs go together very well!


----------



## Miz Mary

well, I'll be barefoot in the fresh cut grass !!!! MLB


----------



## AngieM2

CJ said:


> Sharing the joy in our hearts in fabric and threads.
> CJT


I went to the mail box yesterday and got the envelope from you -

Angie


----------



## CJ

Oh good! Glad it arrived safely!



AngieM2 said:


> I went to the mail box yesterday and got the envelope from you -
> 
> Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Went to the PO box today....

Special K - lovely, I really like the fabrics.

DW - lovely block - it will go well with the two others I've seen.

Sewing Nana - that's a really nice home type of application of the theme - it's really nice.

Thanks Ladies.

Angie


----------



## rivenoak

Mine should go into the mail tomorrow. 

Finished sewing tonight. I'm a bit pleased with how it turned out. My cutting and point matching skills are improving.


----------



## Dandish

On the way either tomorrow or Wed at the latest.


----------



## Kris in MI

hugs will be sent this afternoon


----------



## Island of Blueb

Sent hugs yesterday.


----------



## Dandish

Hugs on the way.


----------



## Molly Mckee

Hugs coming from WA state. Molly


----------



## PollySC

Sent mine yesterday too. Ann


----------



## AngieM2

I'll check the PO box tomorrow and let you know how the hugs are traveling.
Angie


----------



## digApony

I'm sending HUGS Tuesday...


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Lots of hugs and prayers from my house to hers.


----------



## Miz Mary

Big 'Ol Bear HUg commin atcha !


----------



## Jan in CO

Hugs on the way from here, too! Jan in Co


----------



## AngieM2

I'll be going to the PO box tomorrow to see what's in it.
I've got to get my hug decided upon and done. Nice to have 3 more days off.


----------



## Karen

Hugs going out Tues.


----------



## cc

This may be a little late coming but since I am just a beginner quilter I could send fabric to someone who has the skills but not fabric. Have lots of pretty cotton prints that someone gave me. I am making chemo caps for her to wear. These will go out in the mail on Tuesday when the mail runs again.


----------



## swamp_deb

Hugs mailed 5/28 should be there Tuesday.


----------



## AngieM2

I have a few envelopes of hugs here, and will post who's are here, tomorrow.

Angie


----------



## digApony

I sent my hugs this morning. Will be there in two days. 

nln :hobbyhors


----------



## maxine

Hugs will be sent tomorrow..


----------



## AngieM2

That's good. I need to go open some envelopes. I've been over with my parents most of the time, so I've been slow.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

Hugs going out tomorrow from here!


----------



## AngieM2

From Saturday's trip to the PO. Just now getting them open and listed.

Dandish - lovely hugs

Debbie - lovely unique hug. 

Kris in MI - lovely hug with that blue in it.

Calico Katie - love the vine hugsl

callieslamb - nice that you could not decide on which hug, I think I'll have room for both.

rivenoak - love the blues in your hug... will go with others here very nicely.

Billie in W Co - it's lovely and I'm glad you can participate even if not able to get logged on to post. 

Ann - lovely hug - you did lovely work.


That's the ones so far - I'll go check the PO box in the next day or two.
Then will post that update.

Angie


----------



## rivenoak

So nice to hear about all the hugs being gathered.


----------



## DW

some extra hugs will go to the PO tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Pauline

mine are on their way with a note that you can toss now Angie problem is fixed and hopefully won't be back.


----------



## Aintlifegrand

Hugs mailed today..


----------



## southrngardngal

Angie, my hug is being mailed this afternoon.  

Jan


----------



## AngieM2

That sounds good Jan. And to others mailing now and tomorrow - it will work out fine. Thanks for letting me know via the PM's.

Angie


----------



## tallpines

Will go out in the morning:clap:


----------



## Ravenlost

Sending you a hug tomorrow Angie!


----------



## Terri in WV

Mine was sent friday. I hope it will fit in with the others.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex

Mine should go out tomorrow.


----------



## AngieM2

I went to the PO today and my PO box was full of hugs...

Here are the ones I've received since the first list of arrivals:

1. Johnson, TX - really like your hug design. 
2. Lori - with kitty hugs - that is SO cute!
3. Karen - how cute - this will fit in well with the barn (love the bubble wrap for popping!)
4. DW - got the package , thanks for these - the blues will go well with the fleece
5. Bennett - KY - heart hugs - how cute and done so nicely!
6. Pauline - lovely posy block
7. Ravenlost - really nice block and design will fit with the others well
8. Southerngardngal - love the floral fabrics in your block
9. Maxine - Love the heart hugs, it will go well to balance Bennett-KY's hearts, not the same but a balance.... Love the extra edge stitching
10. Kerri - I really like the blue's you used on your block. Very nice
11. prairiegirl - your block got here perfectly on time... and the blue's and yellow will go well with the others
12. tallpines - love the yellow and blue - will be lovely with the others, and that touch of lace makes it a lovelier hug.


That's all for tonight, I have work to do this week and weekend on this project. There will be photos of all, once I iron the mailing wrinkles out of most. Then other photos taken as I work on it, and of course some photos of the final group HUG :grouphug:

Angie

PS: These are going to blend very nicely with each other!


----------



## digApony

Angie, did you not get my block? I mailed it on the first, priority. I do not see my name listed.

Please let me know. I should have gotten confirmation, but wasn't worried. It didn't come back to me yet.

nln


----------



## Island of Blueb

Well, now I am worried! I sent mine 2 1/2 weeks ago, it should have been there by now. Hmm.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm going to be home later tonight and will go though all of them again to make sure I have posted all of the ones at home. Then we'll go from there. But, they could have not made it though the mail system.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary

I mailed mine on the 27th ...dont see my name either !! ??


----------



## tallpines

I don't understand why so many tend to get lost in the mail.

Mine have always gotten there...but I do tale some extra precautions.

When I mail mine I put them into a regular business sized envelope and then re-enforce it by running a piece of scotch tape around all four edges............
Apply the tape with 1/2 the tape width on the front....and fold the tape over the edge to the back of the envelope.

That way if the post office runs it through some sort of machine, the tape should prevent the envelope from tearing if the fabric is a tad bulky.

And, even tho a block will usually go for just one 44 cent stamp, I usually add an extra just in case.

Let's hope those that are missing will still show up!


----------



## digApony

tallpines said:


> I don't understand why so many tend to get lost in the mail.
> 
> Mine have always gotten there...but I do tale some extra precautions.
> 
> When I mail mine I put them into a regular business sized envelope and then re-enforce it by running a piece of scotch tape around all four edges............
> Apply the tape with 1/2 the tape width on the front....and fold the tape over the edge to the back of the envelope.
> 
> That way if the post office runs it through some sort of machine, the tape should prevent the envelope from tearing if the fabric is a tad bulky.
> 
> And, even tho a block will usually go for just one 44 cent stamp, I usually add an extra just in case.
> Let's hope those that are missing will still show up!



I taped mine good and spent extra money to send it Priority. It seems that too many are missing to be a fluke. It may be that Angie's post office has misplaced them in some way... ? I should have gotten a confirmation ticket.

digApony


----------



## AngieM2

My post office has never before lost a block in all the years I've been doing the swaps. They know the blocks and my name. And this is a decent size PO.

But, I'm going to stack up all the envelopes (all were looked into and then put back in their own envelopes to keep them straight).

I'll make a new list - from all of them and not in two groups.
Maybe I'll find I just missed typing one.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

Here's where I've gone through the envelopes: Names are mostly from the return address (do you know how many of you did not put your HT names in there for me to know to put on the blocks?)

1. Tallpines &#8211; 
2. Debbie in WA
3. Kerri in IL
4. Marlene in OR
5. Dandish in MI
6. Calico Katie, TX
7. Welch in MI
8. Special-k
9.	Billie in CO
10.	DW in CO
11.	Kris in MI

12.	Jan in MS
13.	Ravenlost in MS
14.	CJ in AR
15.	A White in SC
16.	rivenoak in AZ
17.	sewingnana in TN
18.	Friberg in WI
19.	Emigh in IN
20.	Karen in VA
21.	Terri in WV (updated)
22.	Johnson in TX
23.	Pauline in UT
24.	DW again

If I do not have your HT name on this list, please PM me and tell me your number on this list and your HT name (of course when you PM me the number, it will show your name :teehee

so, since most of these do not have the HT names, I'm not sure if some of the missing are listed.

Angie

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary

Oh No ! Mine didnt make it !!!! I've never had a block go missing in the 10 years I've been here.... It was in a 6" x 9" yellowish "kraft" envelope with 2 stamps ....... POO , I really liked that block , with applique and everything !!! Durned mail system.....


----------



## AngieM2

MizMary - want to put together another this weekend and mail on Monday? But tomorrow, I am checking the PO box again for more - maybe the box was full and they held it off a day until empty.


----------



## Miz Mary

yes !! I'll do just that !!! YAY !


----------



## digApony

I just find it odd that so many envelopes were lost. I also sent money that I forgot to enclose in a regular card sized envelope. I am wondering if you got that Angie?

That's strange. However, I will make another block tonight and mail it in the morning WITH CONFIRMATION! 

didApony


----------



## maxine

I don't see my name on this list..and I know the block did make it to you, as my name was on the second list you previously posted..I am so glad to see so many blocks have arrived and when they all get there, it's going to be an awesome quilt..keep us posted!!


----------



## HoosierArkyTex

I sent one Tuesday, but don't see my name on the list. Should i try again?


----------



## Island of Blueb

Mailed on the 24th, I had them weigh it at the Post Office to make sure the postage was correct. 

Taped the envelope. 

Donation for fleece included also. 

Dunno...?


----------



## Molly Mckee

Mine didn't made it either--I sent it 2 weeks ago yesterday. Can you ask at the PO Angie? This seems really odd. If they don't turn up today I'll make another and send it 2 day so you'll get it wed, if that is ok---or maybe I should use fedx!
Molly


----------



## jokey

don't see my name either  . guess I will send another with delivery confirmation. I mailed mine last Thursday, just used a brown envelope.


----------



## AngieM2

I just went to PO and there were 
SEVERAL waiting for me there - they had them in a bin for me.
Must be about 10 or so in there.
I'm on the netbook at Uncle's right now and will up date tonight.
So hold off on the re-do's for now.

Angie


----------



## Ravenlost

OOPS...didn't know we were sending donations for fleece! Better do that tomorrow.


----------



## countrysunshine

Ooops, I really dropped the ball here. I forgot all about this. Picked the fabric and the block and set it aside. I am at work on night shift and Monday afternoon is the earliest I could mail anything.

Let me know. I can send mine already labeled since I fixed my embroidery machine this week.

Thanks,

Mary


----------



## AngieM2

Ravenlost - don't worry about it. 
And countrysunshine - Monday mailing with your name on it will be great. Just let me know so I'll go to the PO the next night or two to get it.

I just got home from being with parents. 
sorta an unsettling evening. Mom finally went to the nurologist and the reason she has a hand that shakes, and other problems is that he said she is in early part of Parkinsons. I am so GLAD that they are here and not in TX, if this was part of life to be.

So, I probably will be opening and listing the envelopes in the morning, so check back about lunch time or so and there should be information.

Angie


----------



## swamp_deb

I mailed mine the Friday before Memorial Day in a big manilla envelope along with a bar of soap for you Angie and a donation toward mailing and fleece. The square has a crocheted flower on it and I live in GA. I'm sure that I included my HT name so that you would know. I'll be checking back later to see if you have my square.

Sorry to read about your Mom but glad that you live close. (((((hugs)))))

Debbie


----------



## AngieM2

Here's the update, and I think all the missing ones are here.

25.	crocheted flower on it, = GA 31503
26. garden basket = TN 38483 (other envelope here, too)
27.	sarabeth â lovely interlocking circle
28.	MizMary = lovely blue block with appliquÃ©d corners
29.	Island of Blueb = very nice blues and muslin colors 
30.	Jan in CO = darker blue and muslin colored block, blocks within blocks
31.	MollyMckee = cute blue daisy fabric, with white and flower basket embroideried


----------



## maxine

Um Angie..could #4 be mine?? and is it really Maxine in OR..not Marlene?? or is mine still lost?? I could send another too if need be..


----------



## Island of Blueb

Glad to hear that the lost have been found!

Hoping that your mom's health improves.

A big Thank You for all your hard work!


----------



## HoosierArkyTex

I still don't see mine. I'll try to get another out by Monday.


----------



## digApony

26. garden basket = TN 38483 (other envelope here, too)

This is mine Angie! Whew! Good thing. I'm short on time this weekend. Thanks.

digApony


----------



## Miz Mary

oh goody !!! I cant wait to see this finished project !!


----------



## Jan in CO

Whew, glad to see mine finally made it ok. I was getting worried! Thanks for doing this, Angie! Jan in Co


----------



## AngieM2

I'm going to the PO again tomorrow or Wednesday. This coming weekend is being blocked out for working on this. 

It's going to be lovely, and there are going to be individual photos and putting together photos and end photos.


----------



## romysbaskets

Stepping back in time to an old farmhouse with a lazy sunny porch, a rocking chair and a sweet Granny just relaxing and hand stitching a way...sigh.....I can see her still, jet black hair and stunning blue eyes, filled with the color of the sky! I thought no one could be more beautiful.....how I miss that spitfire lady and yes, a quilt square can bring me there.


----------



## maxine

um... Angie did you get a chance to check mine out yet?? #4 on the list.. is it mine or a marlene in OR??? I just want Melissa to have my name so she will know I did send one.. I know you are really busy and stressed right now..hang in there and am thinking good thoughts for your Mom..


----------



## Sarabeth

Praise the Lord! I was having a mini heart attack not seeing my name! Can't wait to see it! You are wonderful, Angie for doing this. You have so much going on - saying a prayer for your mother, and you. Hang in there.


----------



## AngieM2

maxine said:


> um... Angie did you get a chance to check mine out yet?? #4 on the list.. is it mine or a marlene in OR??? I just want Melissa to have my name so she will know I did send one.. I know you are really busy and stressed right now..hang in there and am thinking good thoughts for your Mom..



Maxine - I'll try to get to double checking this tonight.

And Mom's new medicine is making a VERY noticeable difference in how she moves, stands, and apparently thinks. She is looking like herself and not a bent over, dull, shuffling Mom that I didn't know. 
She even was sharp enough mentally to joke yesterday, and it's been awhile for that.

Angie


----------



## Sarabeth

AngieM2 said:


> And Mom's new medicine is making a VERY noticeable difference in how she moves, stands, and apparently thinks. She is looking like herself and not a bent over, dull, shuffling Mom that I didn't know.
> She even was sharp enough mentally to joke yesterday, and it's been awhile for that.
> 
> Angie


Amen, Sister!


----------



## DW

Glad to hear your Mom is doing better. My MIL just makes hubby worry so much...it is hard to go there with parents. Both of mine are gone and this one is the hardest.


----------



## digApony

I'm glad your mom is doing better Angie. It takes such a weight off of your shoulders!

digApony


----------



## countrysunshine

I am sorry, Angie but I never got it together for this. Work this weekend was overwelming and I developed a migraine. I just couldn't bring myself to sew. 

Please don't wait on mine.

Sorry,

Mary


----------



## AngieM2

Mary, I think we can get a block in it with your name... it's the thought that is ultimately what counts - You'll be represented.

Angie


----------



## southrngardngal

Angie did you get my pm with my HT screen name?
It's the screen name for #12. Thanks


----------



## AngieM2

southrngardngal said:


> Angie did you get my pm with my HT screen name?
> It's the screen name for #12. Thanks


got it, and actually knew it - I was going from the return addresses on the envelopes on that last batch.

I'll try to catch up.

Angie


----------



## maxine

1. Johnson, TX - really like your hug design. 
2. Lori - with kitty hugs - that is SO cute!
3. Karen - how cute - this will fit in well with the barn (love the bubble wrap for popping!)
4. DW - got the package , thanks for these - the blues will go well with the fleece
5. Bennett - KY - heart hugs - how cute and done so nicely!
6. Pauline - lovely posy block
7. Ravenlost - really nice block and design will fit with the others well
8. Southerngardngal - love the floral fabrics in your block
9. Maxine - Love the heart hugs, it will go well to balance Bennett-KY's hearts, not the same but a balance.... Love the extra edge stitching
10. Kerri - I really like the blue's you used on your block. Very nice
11. prairiegirl - your block got here perfectly on time... and the blue's and yellow will go well with the others
12. tallpines - love the yellow and blue - will be lovely with the others, and that touch of lace makes it a lovelier hug.


That's all for tonight, I have work to do this week and weekend on this project. There will be photos of all, once I iron the mailing wrinkles out of most. Then other photos taken as I work on it, and of course some photos of the final group HUG 

Angie

PS: These are going to blend very nicely with each other! 
__________________
*ANGIE!.. * Please look at #9.. you have my name that you did recieve my block.. then on your list of post #91 on page 4.. your list has a* Marlene from Oregon on #4*.. but no Maxine is listed.. could this be really* my name?? not Marlene?? *Nor do I remember ever seeing a Marlene that was paticipating..but I could be wrong..Please double check.. mine is 4 blue-kind-of -plaid- hearts with edge stitching around each heart..put together sort of like a 4 leaf clover..I know all this is a great deal of work, and you are doing a wonderful job..I hate to keep bugging you but am wondering what happened to my block?!..I truly think it's just a name mix up..Thank you for all you are doing and keep on stitching for us on this project!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Maxine - sorry about not double checking. This helping folks buy a house is taking incredible amounts of time. I will double check (try to get home before 9 or 10 tonightO) and do it.

This weekend I plan to do much on this project.

Angie


----------



## maxine

Thanks Angie.. I know you are running like a crazy person..with helping us, helping your folks, working.. I really, really apreciate all you are doing.. I know I certainly couldn't do it all!! will be looking forward to your results..


----------



## AngieM2

maxine - I didn't get to look tonight. My favorite uncle, best buddy, was at his house talking with my parents, and went into massive heart attack.
He didn't make it. So, I've been at hospital, calling folks, co-ordinating and helping cousins make decisions about funeral stuff.

Angie


----------



## sancraft

I'm so sorry to hear about your Uncle D. I know how much you enjoyed those Saturday drives, looking at the countryside with him. I'm sure it was some comfort to him to be with family when he was called home.


----------



## mamajohnson

Angie, so sorry to hear about your loss. Ya'll are in my prayers.


----------



## digApony

Oh Angie, I am so sorry you lost your buddy. Take care of yourself and I will be thinking of you in your time of grief and sadness.

digApony


----------



## DW

sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## PollySC

Angie, adding my prayers for you and your family. Be sure to rest during this stressful time.


----------



## maxine

Oh Angie!! I am so sorry!! Please take care of yourself and know we are praying for you and yours..most of all, remember the love.. always the love..


----------



## maxine

Angie,,more hugs sent your way.. hope you and your family are doing okay and getting though this tough time.. keep in touch with us..


----------



## AngieM2

Sorry for the delay - my parents bought the house yesterday, and this weekend we hope to get them to at least 'camping out stages' in it.
Getting over the funeral for my uncle, he passed a week ago this evening.
Then, trying to figure out where my youngest and her family have disappeared to - as they left their house with no forwarding address, etc.

But, I should start having more of my time back very soon, and get this thing done and sent. I wanted to have it done by end of this weekend, but it might be next.

I'll put up more information the next few days (I'm off work Thurs, Fri and Monday).

Angie


----------



## tallpines

I'm sure we all feel that you are doing the best you can with your limited available time.
You've had way too many priorities on your to-do list the last few weeks.

Hopefully some of your stresses will soon lift and you will find a tad more time to relax.


----------



## Karen

Not to worry Angie. I don't know how you've kept going with all you've had lately.


----------



## rivenoak

Angie, big hugs to you with all YOU have going on right now. You and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## Molly Mckee

A hug from here too Angie---you are in our prayers. Molly


----------



## maxine

what is happening with this quilt?? I have lost track.. hope all is well with you Angie..


----------



## AngieM2

I had to set it aside for a few nights, but now I'm back on it full time.

The uncle Death, parents' move, and daughter's disappearence shook up the timeframe.

Getting better.
Angie


----------



## Terri in WV

Hope things are getting settled in your world. My offer still stands.


----------



## AngieM2

Terri in WV said:


> Hope things are getting settled in your world. My offer still stands.


sent you a PM.


----------



## maxine

hugs to you.. I know this has been a super stressful time.. any updates on Melissa?? I seem to have lost touch with all!!


----------



## AngieM2

Hi all.
Melissa is doing good, on FB she posted her blood numbers are good. She's still getting tired more than she wants. Overall, good.

The blocks are getting the names on them tonight. Then tomorrow night I need to get the rest of them labeled. Then I'm mailing them to Terri in WV to put together and quilt them. 

I'm sorry it's been taking so long. This is the best I can do for now.

There are still some issues with my Uncle's house, I visit with the cousins who are doing the estate paperwork and going through his house.

My parents are doing very much better, still unpacking boxes, but have enough boxes unpacked to at least live there. Mom is getting various doctor visits done that she would not do before the house move in. The parkinson in her is doing very much better. Remarkable difference. But she has a bad toe, and part of it may have to be amutated soon so rest of foot will be okay - not a diabetic. 

Then my youngest daughter and family seem to have decided to leave the house and town and make sure no one knows where they are, but I've not gotten an email from her in a few weeks, now the s-i-l is doing all the communication and his parents have filed a missing persons report with the police. - things are getting worse.

So, Terri - thank you so much for taking over for me. I know the receiver of this quilt is going to really appreciate all the love that went into these blocks.

Angie


----------



## tallpines

Terri in WV------
Thank you for giving Angie some help with this project.
None of us ever meant to add to her burdens.
It is so nice of you to step up to alleviate some of her stress.

Angie~~~HUGS to you!
Sending more prayers regarding your DD and family.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I'm so glad you are getting help with the project. You certainly have your hands full! We will keep you and your family in our prayers. Molly


----------



## Terri in WV

It's no problem on my end, i'm just glad to be able to help. I hope that I'll be able to do them justice. I can't wait to see what everyone done!


----------



## AngieM2

T. Bennett in KY please pm me.

Johnson in TX please Pm me.

I need to get your member name. If you've done it before, I have a big PM box and have lots in it, so would take forever to look through.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## tallpines

Unless you already have her name on another block, I'm guessing Johnson in TX is "mamajohnson"


----------



## AngieM2

thanks, that works out.


----------



## AngieM2

last mystery is Maxines.

Now I'm good to go.


----------



## AngieM2

They are now all labeled, should make it in the mailbox tomorrow, no problem. (knock on wood).

Angie


----------



## AngieM2

The blocks are mailed to Terri in WV DC 0310 0480 0000 9537 7007.

Those that had extra extra funds, I send a decent sized donation via the paypal via Chuck earlier and put those funds in with mine.

The postage and other help, some used to mail this, the rest in an envelope between the blocks so Terri will have it for postage to the end destination.

I have taken photos of all the blocks after the id names were machine embroideried on them, will post after receipient gets the end quilt. I hope Terri has a digital camera so she can do a photo of the end product.

Terri - there are two sets of mulitple very much alike blocks for fillers if you need them, in the blocks sent.

And don't ever put the wrong name on a block and have to very very carefully take out the stitches and re-do the name. I had to do that on 2 of them.
Maxine, your block is in there and labeled correctly. Sorry I did not confirm sooner, but it's been really squirrely in my head lately. But getting leveled off, if not much better.

I think this gives a pretty good rundown of the current status.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson

tallpines said:


> Unless you already have her name on another block, I'm guessing Johnson in TX is "mamajohnson"


Thnx Tallpines! I seem to have been AWOL during most of this!
I thought I was getting emails on new posts,,, guess not!

Sorry for the delay Angie. And thank you Angie for all you have done.. Your doing so very much, I know your plate is full.

Thnx so much Terri for helping Angie out.


----------



## Terri in WV

I received the blocks today. They are pressed and the sashings are pieced and pressed and after the kids get to bed I'm going to start putting it together. I laid them out, in what I hope will be a pleasing design and the extra blocks I will send on for another project(these are extras that people graciously sent and everyone has at least one of their blocks included in the quilt). 

I will take a photo or two so that everyone can see it when it's done.


----------



## AngieM2

Thank you so much Terri. That's a good bit of work for the day.
And I'm sure we will all like the arrangement you did.

Angie


----------



## Terri in WV

I'm really having trouble picking out my favorite block. When I was laying them out the kids were oohing and aahing and they couldn't pick just one either.


----------



## AngieM2

There are lots of good ones in that bunch. I had a FEW favorites, and that's just barely more favorite than the rest of them. You could feel the hugs in them.


----------



## tallpines

How many are there total?


----------



## Terri in WV

There was either a total of 44 or 45, I'd have to double check. If I get the time, before I have to leave this weekend, I'm going to try and work those up into a lap quilt.


----------



## Karen

Thanks again Terri for taking over for Angie. I know this is a huge load lifted from her shoulders with all that's been going on. 

In all the years I've known Angie (over a decade now I think), I've never ever known her to ever ask for help or give over a commitment she's had. I don't know how she manages to do all she does for others! 

In all the other times of her life, she's hung on pretty well and just moved forward. This time, she's had some devastating losses at the same time of having such huge responsibilities. No one can carry that load. How she did with such grace and without complaining is beyond me! 

Terri, bless you for seeing a need and lifting the burden for another. Angie, bless you for your perseverance and being such a great example of accepting life's disappointments and still persevering to be such a good and kind person. Hugs to you both.


----------



## maxine

Well said for both ladies!! We are so fortunate to have both of them. I add my thanks..can hardly wait to see the blocks put together Terri,,Angie,,hang tough..we need you..


----------



## Terri in WV

I just got back from a long trip and hope to get the quilt top loaded for quilting tomorrow. I love how it all came together and I think you all will too. As soon as I get it quilted I'll try posting pics so everyone can see.


----------



## AngieM2

Karen and Maxine thanks for the kind words. It's been a heck of late Spring and Early Summer. 

and Terri - I sure am looking forward to seeing the finished quilt. I know you put all those pretty blocks together wonderfully. Thanks for picking up the project and carrying through.

Angie


----------



## Kris in MI

Angie and Terri, thank you for the work both of you have done to pull this together. 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## HorseMom

Angie I hope all is well with you and your family.you've been through a lot lately. I'm really sorry I missed out on this hug project but I'm looking forward to seeing eve


----------



## HorseMom

Angie I hope all is well with you and your family.you've been through a lot lately. I'm really sorry I missed out on this hug project but I'm looking forward to seeing everyones efforts.

Hugs :grouphug: to everyone
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom

Good grief! Sorry for the double posts. I'm still getting used to my internet phone and I sometimes think its getting the best of me lol.


----------



## Jan in CO

Angie, any news on your daughter and family? That has to be a huge worry for you. Blessings on you for doing all you did on the quilt, and for Terri for taking over and doing the completion. I've been watching to see if there were any postings that they have surfaced, or that you have had some word from her. Will keep you in our prayers. Jan in Co


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks for asking about my daughter. I did email her updates on two of her good friends (or use to be part of her group). One moved from here to Wisconsin, and the other was back in the hospital with problems from her brain cancer. Jill's had the cancer for at least 7 years, and is still here, but cannot be alone anymore. But Jill was back in the hospital earlier this week. My daughter, Debbie, asked me to keep sending updates about Jill. That's the first concerned email I've had from her in a long while. She does not even sign "Love, Debbie" anymore, now it's just "Debbie". surprising how much that change hurts. 

but, I keep up with Jill via a few of Debbie's old "tribe" as they called themselves at the church we were all going to at the time, they all started pairing up and marrying. So, I think Jill is stablized again, but I need to find out and let Debbie know.

I have been toying with the idea of posting their last photos from 2 years ago and where I think they are to see if any HT person might see them and not bother them, just let me know they are there and okay.

There was a missing persons report by the other set of in-laws, but both Debbie and Greg called and a police saw them - where ever they are and that police would not tell the police here where he was, but that they were okay. After that, not much that I think can be done.


So, thanks for asking, even if it is a long wind answer.


----------



## Ravenlost

Oh Angie, my heart aches for you.


----------



## digApony

Angie, Hang in there. I know how it hurts, but I can promise you that it is not you! Obviously your daughter is dealing with something inside herself and is likely very confused. Tread lightly and don't push. She is okay. Be patient and know that a child's heart no matter their age never forgets the love you gave/give them and that very special bond between you. 

Be patient. She will be back; if not physically, by email, phone calls cards and letters. And they will soon be signed with love. 

digApony. :kiss:


----------



## AngieM2

Terri in WV said:


> I just got back from a long trip and hope to get the quilt top loaded for quilting tomorrow. I love how it all came together and I think you all will too. As soon as I get it quilted I'll try posting pics so everyone can see.


Hi Terri - been about two weeks since the last update. How's it going?

I'm so waiting impatiently to see the photo of the completed comfort quilt.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## tallpines

I realize everyone has been hitting lots of snags in the road, called life--------but, yes, it's time to wrap this project up.

Terri, if you have run into too many time restraints, sent it to me and I'll hire our local Menonites to finish up.........


I'll bet they get-er done in a couple of days.


----------



## Terri in WV

Actually I was up until 5 this morning finishing the quilting and will be sewing on the binding after while. I had to wait for it to cool down a little as it was just way too hot to try and quilt the last couple of weeks without any air conditioning.


----------



## AngieM2

Without air conditioning! Oh my goodness! 
Thank you SO VERY much for doing this. :icecream::icecream: some ice cream to cool you off after you grab some sleep.

Angie


----------



## tallpines

I can understand-----Nothing gets done at my house in this extreme heat unless I can move the project to our basement where it is a constant 74 degrees.

Yesterday I actually found myself looking for a sweater!

Thanks Terri!


----------



## Calico Katie

Thanks, Terri! I've been finishing up a quilt for my granddaughter's bed, sitting on the floor in the evenings with several fans blowing on me. I'm just tying it, no way I could sit under it to quilt it right now. 

I know that this summer has wiped me out in more ways than one so I appreciate all the work that everyone has put into this. Seems like the summer months have become more and more hectic for everyone in these last years and September is always welcome!



tallpines said:


> ...... I'll hire our local Menonites to finish up.........


Do you know what kind of prices they charge for handquilting? Believe me, if I had a basement, I'd never come upstairs from the first of June 'til mid-September. :icecream:


----------



## maxine

All of you ladies are so incredible!!! Angie my heart hurts for you..I wish I could give you a hug in person, but since I can't consider it done with my words..
Terri, WOW!!! in this heat!! you are a true friend to us..thank you!!

I really haven't been doing much sewing either nor gardening..My Mom did pass away July 30, I am so relieved she is not hurting anymore, but have a great big void in my heart..when you lose your Momma, it's a tough one.

I did sew a childs softcover book.. this is the first time I had ever done that kind of project..it acutally turned out nice and was good for me to "go outside the box"!!..need to get it in the mail this week.. 

Everyone keep well & cool.. we are even having some HOT days here in Oregon..what a strange weather year we have all had!!


----------



## tallpines

The Menonites I was thinking of have a fabric shop and do machine quilting.

I think there are Old Order Amish who would do the hand quilting but I have no idea what they would charge.


----------



## CJ

Are there any pictures of the quilt all assembled yet?


----------



## Terri in WV

The heat has been so horrible. This month we've only had 3 days of the temp being below 90(and 2 of them were yesterday and today). The heat index has been so bad. I hated when I had to go outside, it felt like your breath was being taken away. There WILL be air in that building before next summer!

But anyways....the quilt is done!!!!! It will be on it's way in the morning after I get a couple of pictures of it. Then I'll be learning to post pics. It should get to it's destination by saturday, at the latest.


----------



## AngieM2

Oh Terri - THANK YOU! Especially in this weather!
I don't think any of us knew it was going to be so hot this summer.

When you get ready to try to post a picture, let me know and I'll try to get you through it. After it's received at destination.

I have a set of the individual block photos.


----------



## CJ

Oh Terri, I'm sorry! I didn't realize you didn't have a/c in your quilt room! You are an angel! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Kris in MI

Thank you, Angie and Terri, for tackling this huge labor of love.

Can't wait to see the pics, but even more, can't wait to see the posting once it gets to it's final destination.


----------



## Dandish

Kris in MI said:


> Thank you, Angie and Terri, for tackling this huge labor of love.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics, but even more, can't wait to see the posting once it gets to it's final destination.


Yep, exactly what Kris said. Thanks to both of you, and everyone else involved in this. Can't wait!


----------



## DW

This is so cool...I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=363796

Check out that thread to see some great sewing.!


----------



## digApony

Oh my!!! Such special talent and I swear HT quilters can put together a quilt!! Every block is perfect in design and color! Across the miles, how do you do that?

digApony :hobbyhors


----------



## tallpines

It is beautiful!

And even without a DMC color match it all makes for a stunning blend of colors.

Great job on the block arrangements!
And I love the blue frames around each block----separated by the yellow--------Great job, Terri!

I'll be looking forward to seeing the individual photos, 'cause at this point I''m not sure any more, which block is mine


----------



## DW

I had to go back and look at colors...if I remember right, all that was said was her favorite color was blue...they look great together. You would think the colors were planned. LOVE IT...excellent sewing job!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Yeah! She's got it! There's a post in Country Families!

We all did give her hugs.

Angie


----------

